# "Home Production of Quality Meats and Sausages" by Stanley Marianski



## nicko

I am curious if anyone has read and test the recipes in this book? "Home Production of Quality Meats and Sausages" by Stanley Marianski

Wondering if it is worth the purchase. Has good reviews on amazon.


----------



## kyheirloomer

Nah, nah, nah, nah, nah. Nicko's got a new hobby. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif

I'm not familiar with that one, Nicko. But between the Ruhlman/Polcyn _Charcuterie_, and the new one from the CIA, you should have more than enough info to get you going.

Been my experince, with charcuterie, that you can over research it. Comes a time when you have to put the books down and dive in to the pork products.


----------



## nicko

I have been making my own sausage and bacon for years now!!! I want to really expand my sausage making skills though. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## kyheirloomer

It's probably long out of print, Nicko. But see if you can find a copy of Jerry Predika's _Sausage-Making Cookbook_ (Stackpole, 1983 ISBN 0-8117-1693-7).

It's not too extensive on the how-to stuff (which you'll get from the other two books, anyway), but has 137 pages of sausage recipes, spice mixes, etc.


----------



## marty p

Hello Nicko,

I am a third generation meatcutter/sausage maker. I have made well over 1 million pounds of sausages, smoked hams, bacons, turkeys, dried beef, venison etc. I would be glad to answer any questions you may have relating to sausage making, curing meats and working with a smoker if you would like. Feel free to send me a message with your question(s).

Marty


----------



## boar_d_laze

The Marianski books range from very good to bible quality. You can't go wrong, especially as to North-eastern European unless you already have the information.

Take a look at Stanley and Adam Marianski's website.

BDL


----------



## chefedb

NICKO  ,STANLEY  AND HIS BROTHER KNOW THE BUSINESS.


----------

